# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  استفاده از پرینت لیزری در برنامه های Foxpro تحت Dos

## دلفی آی آر

من برنامه ای در اختیار دارم که به صورت مولتی فونت و با قابلیت تغییر جهت صفحه و حتی یک عبارت ! می تواند متون شما را در یک پرینتر لیزر مانند hp چاپ کند!
اگه کسی بدردش می خوره بگه براش بذارم!!! :wink:

----------


## javad_hosseiny

ممنون می شیم

----------


## rahro

سلام 
من هم همینطور , ممنون میشم بذارین  :موفق:

----------


## دلفی آی آر

براتون فرستادم-یکی تون ایمیلش غیرفعال بود فکر کنم جواد حسینی
کس دیگه ای می خواد بگه براش بفرستم
راستی تا دو هفته دیگه سایت من راه میفته ، اونجا هرچی مقاله بخواین پیدا می کنین.
فقط واسه دامنش موندم چی بذارم. راستی اگه قالب زیبا واسه سایت دارید بگید ممنون میشم. :embr:  :embr:

----------


## rezamim

قالب زیبا داریم ولی چه جوری نشون شما بدیم؟

----------


## دلفی آی آر

اگه بخواید می تونی همراه ایمیل به من بفرستید.
اگر هم خواستید می تونید به سایتی مثل سایت 50megs.com برید و یه اکانت مجانی ایجاد کنید و بعد از آپلود فایلها اینجا آدرسش رو بنویسید.
راستی اگر هم می خواید از راه پست به من بفرستید میل کنید آدرس بدم.
قربان شما --- دلفی آی آر :D  :D

----------


## javad_hosseiny

منظور از غیرفعال بودن ایمیل چی بود؟ من با این ایمیل دارم کار می کنم (جهت اطمینان بیشتر به ایمیل دیگرم در یاهو را هم لطفا بفرستید m_javad_hosseiny@yahoo.com )

----------


## rezamim

دلفی جون . اندازه فایل فشرده شده 36 مگ هست. ادرس بده برات بفرستم.
تمپلت هایی که دارم مال آدرس http://www.1t3.com/freetemplates.html هست. نگاهشون کن اگه دوست داشتی آدرست رو بده برات پست میکنم. البته من چون یه هاست از اینجا خریدم تونستم اینها رو بگیرم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## rezaTavak

ایمیلهایی که در خواست کرده بودند فرستاده شده و پاک شدند.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

من cryxstal report رو به فاکس تحت dos وصل کرم البته دیگه فقط برنامه توی ویندوز کار می کنه البته شاید احمقانه به نظر بیاد ولی خوب مشتری خواست منم درست کردم دیگه از این بهتر نمیشه برای چاپ گرفتن از برنامه تحت dos فقط یه مشگل داره هر بار که کار بر بیچاره میخواد پرینت بگیره صفحه برنامه minimize میشه crystal report میاد بالا ولی خوب دیگه چاره ای نبود

----------


## binyaz2003

کار جالبیه. برای مشکل فارسی کردن پرینتر این کار رو کردی؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

نه یک سری اسناد رو شرکت مورد نظر باید خیلی درشت و با فونتهای ویندوز تحویل می داد . مجبور شدیم این کار رو انجام بدیم چون برنامه رو 6-5 سال پیش ازم خریده بود و حاضر به استفاده از برنامه تحت ویندوز هم نبود ( یعنی حاضر نبود پول بده براش تحت ویندوز بنویسیم )

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام


کار جالبی است و در نوع خودش یک نو آوری است!

----------


## binyaz2003

آقای کلاهدوزان اگر لطف کنید مراحل کار رو به صورت یک مقاله کوچک و جموجور به من بدید بزارم در سایتم این مشکل خیلی هاست مخصوصا برای فارسی کردن چاپگرها
اگر مقدور هست!

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

خوب اول از همه باید یه table جدید بسازید و یه تابع که فونتهای dos رو تبدیل به ویندوز بکنه اگه تا اینجا مشگلی هست بگید تا بعدش رو بگم . چون به خدا وقت یه جزوه درست کردن رو ندارم همین سایت رو هم که میام سر می زنم بهش معتاد شدم اگه میشد ترکش کنم بد نبود ( نه پشیمون شدم یه کاریش می کنم فقط یه کم بهم وقت بدید )

----------


## rezaTavak

سلام

چطوری میشه فونت داس را به ویندوز تبدیل کرد؟

منظور تبدیل کدپیج است؟


البته اگر تکه تکه هم بگید کم کم خودش جزوه میشه.

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

من به صورت ساده بگم . یه تابع نوشتم یک یک حرفهای یک رشته رو می خواند و به معادل آن در ویندوز تبدیل می کرد . یعنی توی جدول جدید من اطلاعات به فرم ویندوز داشتم . بعد هم پستش می کردم توی crystal report همین خیلی هم سادس اتفاقا

----------


## rezaTavak

خب حالا چطوری میشه توی CristalReportفرستاد؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

در crystal میشه فایل exe تولید کرد . خوب شما وقتی یک فایل از access دارید چکار می کنید . 
exe  رو اجرا می کنید و رکوردها در crystal نشان داده می شوند . جدول ما در fox فقط حاوی یکسری رکورد است که باید چاپ شود چون در دفعه بعدی باید جدول خالی شده و دوباره پر شود خوب در اثر اجرای exe  اطلاعات رکوردها به درون محیط چاپ می رود . دارم سعی میکنک یه قسمت از برنامه رو جدا کنم براتون بفرستم

----------


## پدرخوانده

در یک برنامه قدیمی تحت داس وقتی در ویندوز 98 چاپ می کرد, درست کار می کرد
ولیکن در ویندوز xp مشکل دارد ولی به صورت عجیب 
معمولا در ویندوز xp به علت فارسی کردن چاپگر در برنامه های تحت داس مشکل داشت و بدین صورت بود که باید چاپگر را حذف می کردیم (در کنترل پنل چاپگر) و سپس دستور فارسی سازی و چاپ را انجام می دادیم (تا ویندوز مدیریت چاپ را دست نگرفته و مشکل فارسی سازی ایجاد نشود) 
ولیکن در این سیستم با وجود نصب درایور چاپگر , فارسی سازی انجام می شود ولی گزارش به صورت کامل چاپ نمی شود یعنی بدین صورت که گزارش 50 خط است با اینکه کاغذ جا دارد ولیکن بیشتر از 48/5 (یک خط بصورت نصفه) چاپ نمی کند
تمامی تنظیمات مربوط به چاپ در محیط فاکس (متغیرها و ...) را تست کردم حتی نوع فارسی ساز را نیز تغییر دادم ولیکن باز مشکل بود؟
(البته حتی وقتی درایور چاپگر را نیز حذف کردم باز مشکل بود و حتی در حالاتهای مختلف نیز با این مشکل (چاپ نصفه و نیم) بود.


دوستان برای رفع این مشکل چه راه حلی پیشنهاد می کنند.

----------


## rezakhj

یک مشکل در فاکس تحت داس با چاپگر لیزری دارم 

در صورت استفاده از فارسی ساز های Laserf.com , setlaser.com , lmenu,lchap  بعد ازاینکه می خواهم فایل را فشرده کنم 16.66 فارسی چاپ نمیشود اگر برای این مشکل من راه حلی دارید ممنون میشم . و اگر فارسی ساز لیزری مناسب تری دارید مرحمت کنید .

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

باز یه چیز دیگه . من برای کار با چایگر لیزری ابتدا آن را print to file می کردم بعد با یه فایل که ساختم با c اون رو چاپ می کردم . هم سرعتش خوبه . هم فارسی است . اگه حاضری منطق برنامت رو اون ریختی کنی تا برات بفرستم

----------


## rezakhj

یک مشکل با چاپگر لیزری دارم در داس 
و اینست که در زمانی که فارسی ساز را اجرا میکنم درست چاپ میشود ولی وقتی اندازه را می خواهم فشرده کنم فارسی چاپ نمی کند 
می خواهم بدانم از چه فارسی سازی استفاده کنم 
laserf,setlaser,lmenu,lchap را امتحان کردم و نشد اگر دوستان فایل فارسی ساز لیزری خوبی دارند مرحمت کنند ممنون میشم .

----------


## amoosibil

سلام،
من یک پرینتر hp 1010 دارم ، با پورت USB. با این برنامه شما میشه توی DOS باهاش پرینت گرفت ؟ برای پرینت از اسناد حسابداری در برنامه Novin میخوام . سیستم عاملم هم Windows XP هست .
اگه امکانش هست لطف کنید و برای منم یفرستید ...

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

من هر وقت در قسمت فاکس فایل فرستادم حذفش کردن . این بار یکی از مدیران رو خبر کنید تا بفرستم . این دفعه 10 است که تاپیکهایی که فایل دارن رو حذف کردن

----------


## kia1349

جناب کلاهدوزان فایلتان برای بنده میل کنید در همین قسمت بنام شما قرار خواهم داد

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

من این فایلو دارم فقط برای امنیت در برنامم . فونتهای من با فونتهای عادی فرق می کنه یعنی مثلا پ برای من جای س برای شماست یکم تغییرش دادم و بعد با تابع از درون برنامه درستش میکنم . البته حالا که فکر می کنم می بینم زحمت بیخودی کشیدم ولی خوب داستان مال الان نیست . اگر می خواهید همین رو بفرستم . یا درستش کنم که یکم زمان بر است  .

----------


## kia1349

هر طور که مایلید عمل کنید.به هر حال هر وقت که خواستید به من اطلاع دهید

----------


## naderigh

بفرمائید که چرا هنگام ارسال ریپورت به چاپگر در بعضی از پرینترها زمان زیادی طول میکشد که چاپ شود در صورتی که با همان پرینتر فایلهای word  یا ..... بلافاصله چاپ میگردد

----------


## mehran_337

به دلیل عمق پیکسل هایت
شما اگه 180 * 180 تنظیم کنید حله

----------


## naderigh

منظورتان را متوجه نشدم بیشتر توضیح دهید

----------


## mehran_337

در کنترل پنل گزینه چاپگر را انتخاب کنید
سپس راست کلیک کرده و  properties را انتخاب کنید
در برگه general گزینه printing perefence را انتخاب کنید
سپس advenced را انتخاب کنید
در بخش print quality تعداد پیکسلب در هر اینچ را نوشته البته این مقدار برای چاپگر های مختلف متفاوت می باشد
مثلا برای سوزنی نوشته 300 * 300 و اگر گزینه اش را باز کنید می توانید 180*180 هم ببینید که منظور این است که عمق پیکسل ها کمتر باشد در اینصورتا افت کیفیت دارد اما سرعت بالاتر می رود(همانند رزولیشن در کارهای گرافیکی)
حالا باید ببینی برای پرینتر شما چه عمقهایی دارد کمترین را انتخاب کنید

----------


## naderigh

اقا بسیار ممنون
منظور بنده سرعت پرینتر در گزارشات فاکس کند است در صورتی که در سایر نرم افزارها مثل ورد اکسل و .... سرعت خوب است و مشکلی ندارد
و پرینتر نیز hp1300 است و فاکس نیز vfp9 میباشد

----------


## mehran_337

عزیز من !
روضه ای که برات خوندم مربوط میشه به رفع مشکل در فاکس.
منم منظورم همین بود دیگه. این مراحل را باید طی کنی تا در فاکس مشکلت حل شود

----------


## shkhvz

چگونه می توانم در محیط Foxpro تحت داس یک عکس در سایز پرسنلی در یک نقطه خاص از صفحه با چاپگر لیزری چاپ کنم . :متعجب: 


 :متفکر:  میدونم سوالم خیلی سخته !  :متفکر:  


 :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:  ولی خواهش میکنم کمکم کنید . :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:   :گریه:

----------


## pi_plusplus

با سلام و خسته نباشید.
من برنامه ای در فاکس تحت داس دارم که فایلی با کد پیج ایران سیستم را باید با پرینتر لیزری چاپ کند. پرینت من با پرینتر HP 1100 جواب داده اما چون این مدل تو بازار کمه می خوام از یه پرینتر جدیدتر استفاده کنم. hp 1200 جواب نداد. کسی می دونه مثلا" با hp 1300 جواب میده یا پرینتر دیگه ای؟

----------


## frahimi

با hp1320 هم جواب میدهد.

----------


## kia1349

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=55934


اوصیکم به الجستجو قبل ان تسائلو

----------


## ealvandi

به این لینک یک نگاهی بکنید.

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=19569

----------


## BPROD_ASLANI

من یک برنامه تولید تحت Dos دارم و در صورتی که نیاز به پرینت داشته باشم مجبورم به محیط Dos بروم زیرا کدپیج های Dos درwindows شناخته شده نیست چکار کنم که بتوانم در همان محیط WIndows از پرینترهای سوزنی یا لیزری استفاده نمایم.
با تشکر :ناراحت:

----------


## rahro

> من یک برنامه تولید تحت Dos دارم و در صورتی که نیاز به پرینت داشته باشم مجبورم به محیط Dos بروم زیرا کدپیج های Dos درwindows شناخته شده نیست چکار کنم که بتوانم در همان محیط WIndows از پرینترهای سوزنی یا لیزری استفاده نمایم.
> با تشکر


سلام 
شما از چه نوع ویندوزی استفاده میکنید؟
تا انجایی که حقیر اطلاع دارم در محیطهای ویندوز xp و 98 نباید چنین مشکلی وجود داشته باشه زیرا کار کردم مگر اینکه از برنامه های غیر استاندارد برای فارسی کردن چاپگر استفاده کرده باشید در هر صورت اگر برنامه مربوطه رو خود شما طراحی نکرده اید که هیچ در غیر اینصورت با کمی دست کاری میشه مشکل رو حل کرد.

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

سلام دوست عزیز
چاپ با برنامه های تحت داس از طریق ویندوز ارتباطی به تفاوت کد پیج نداره 
احتمالا برنامه شما به دلایل مختلف که میتونه به نوع برنامه نویسی کار شما و یا نوع سیستمتون مربوط باشه 
فارسی کردن چاپگر قبل از چاپ دچار اشکال میشه 
به همین دلیل شما نمی تونید چیزی که میخواین چاپ کنید 
اگه برنامه رو خوتون نوشتین روش فارسی شدن چاپگر رو که استفاده کردین بگین تا بهتر بتونیم روی این مشکل کار کنیم .

----------


## shamim_41

سلام عزیزم 
می تونی با استفاده از نرم افزار dosprn با همان جابکر لیزری ار محیط windows جاب بکیری

----------


## RESMAILY

سلام دوست عزیز  فارسی سازها در داس شامل ایران سیستم سایه پانیذ وغیره می باشد حال باید دید برنامه ای که شما استفاده میکنید از کدام موارد فوق است در مواردی که چاپگر برای ویندوز تعریف شده باشد یا اینکه تعداد فایلها در سیستم کم تعریف شده باشد این مشکل پیش می آید اگر بیشتر راهنمایی کنید شاید به توانم به شما کمک کنم

----------


## mrtzxxx

سلام 
من برنامه ای نوشتم با foxpro که برای چاپ فاکتور ها باید چاپگر رو نصب کنم ولی یادم رفته لطفا یکی بهم بگه چطور باید چاپگر رو تو داس هم نصب کنم و هم فارسی ممنون می شم . :خجالت:

----------


## RESMAILY

در داس نصب چاپگر مانند ویندوز معنی نداره باید بدانی از چه فارسی سازی استفاده میکنی (ایران سیستم - سایه - پانیذ .......)  میتوانی از برنامه laserf استفاده نمایید درصورتی موجود ندارید اطلاع دهید تا برای شما ارسال نمایم

----------


## IC_prog

در داس معمولا برنامه فارسی ساز چاپگر را که یک فایل اجرایی است را اجرا نموده از آن به بعد میتوانید گزارشات خود را پرینت کنید . البته چنانچه فارسی ساز شما سوئچهای خاصی 
دارد باید از آنها در طراحی گزارش استفاده کنید. ویا در موقع اجرای فارسی ساز از آنها استفاده کنید .

----------


## RESMAILY

برنامه فارسی ساز برای چاپگرهای لیزری درداس برای فارسی سازهای ایران سیستم -سایه 

پارس .......

----------


## ho3ina

سلام
عزیز این فایل که گذاشتی رمز میخواد
اگه رمز و بدی ممنون میشم. :لبخند:

----------


## RESMAILY

دوست عزیز رمز نداره لطفا  enterکنید

----------


## IC_prog

من فارسی ساز پرینتر لیزر تحت داس دارم ولی عکس چاپ نمیکنه . بدنبال برنامه ای هستم 
جهت چاپ عکس در محیط داس البته همراه متن فارسی . مانند چاپ یک فرم با داشتم آرم.
لطفا اگر کسی داره کمک کنه  :گریه:  :ناراحت:

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

سلام
برای چاپ گرافیکی تو محیط داس میشه برنامه گیر آورد منتهی در حد چاپ آرم و با کیفیت خیلی محدود خواهد بود (اگه خواستین بفرمایید تا بفرستم)

اما برای چاپ گرافیکی که بشه اسمش رو گرافیک گزاشت من تاحالا برنامه قوی ندیدم 
و توصیه میکنم فرم تون رو از قبل با کیفیت بالا (حتی در صورت نیاز رنگی) به تعداد زیاد چاپ کنید و گزارش رو داخل این فرمهای آماده و زیبا پرینت بگیرید 
مثله بلیط شرکتهای مسافر بری یا هوا پیمایی
این کار هم مقرون به صرفه است هم سرعت و کیفیت بالاتری داره

----------


## rahro

> سلام
> توصیه میکنم فرم تون رو از قبل با کیفیت بالا (حتی در صورت نیاز رنگی) به تعداد زیاد چاپ کنید و گزارش رو داخل این فرمهای آماده و زیبا پرینت بگیرید 
> مثله بلیط شرکتهای مسافر بری یا هوا پیمایی
> این کار هم مقرون به صرفه است هم سرعت و کیفیت بالاتری داره


 :تشویق:  :تشویق:

----------


## naderi99_bn

سلام 
من از روش آقای حمیدیانفر استفاده میکنم اما یک راه دیگه اینه که فرم را روی صفحه مانیتور رسم کنید (روی صفحه میتوان از طریق کاراکتر ست، آرم و نوشته را همزمان داشت ) و بعد صفحه را پیکسل به پیکسل چاپ کرد 
در ضمن اگر ممکنه این برنامه فارسی ساز لیزری را که دارید برای من ارسال کنید 
naderi99@yahoo.com 
موفق باشید

----------


## IC_prog

جناب حمیدیانفر با تشکر از راهنماییتون .
فکر میکنم برنامه شما کارمو راه بندازه . درضمن کیفیتش زیاذ مهم نیست چون سیاه وسفید 
و بصورت bitmap دو رنگ بوده و ابعاد آن کوچک است مثل امضاء یا آرم شرکت .
اگر ممکنه برنامه رو آپولود کنید . باز هم ممنون

----------


## siros1341

اگر ممکن است نحوه دستور تعویض فونت در چاپگر لیزری را با laserf.exe یا setlaser.com بنویسید با تشکر فراوان و دعای خیر در ماه رمضان

----------


## mrtzxxx

بابت جواب دادن به سوالم ممنون حالا یکی بهم بگه من چی کار کنم که اپراتور کاری با چاپگر نداشته باشه یعنی فقط بگه چاپ کن اونم چاپ کنه فرض کنید اپراتور مبتدی هست و از منوهای نرم افزار چاپ چیزی نمی دونه یعنی فرمانی چیزی هست که من در برنامم جاسازی کنم یعنی اینکه اپراتور هیچ دغدغه ای برای چاپ نداشته باشه

----------


## aliakbar_1211

میشه بگید که چه جوری میشه از این برنامه استفاده کرد.
من در این زمینه مبتدی هستم.
ممنون.

----------


## saberimanesh

سلام
بهتره که اپراتور رو مجاب کنی یاد بگیره چون اجرا کردن فایل پرینتر موقع لود شدن یا چندبار داخل برنامه خیلی مشکل زاست.

----------


## RESMAILY

دوست عزیز از دستور laserf   font  !  یا  run laserf font

----------


## IC_prog

از کلیه اساتیدی که در این زمینه تجربه ای دارند خواهش میکنم که راهنمایی کنند .
متاسفانه از آقای *حمیدیانفر* هم خبری نشد!

----------


## abbas.net

سلام این فایل شما هنگام extract شدن پسورد می خواد در ضمن اصلا اینتر نمی گیره.

----------


## RESMAILY

ازNC  استفاده کن

----------


## IC_prog

آیا نرم افزاری سراغ دارید که بشه با اون همزمان هم متن و هم عکس رو پرینت کرد ؟

----------


## rahro

> آیا نرم افزاری سراغ دارید که بشه با اون همزمان هم متن و هم عکس رو پرینت کرد ؟


"گرافیک در فاکس پرو"
foxgeraph 
این کتاب اثر حسین جردکانیست . یک سری دیسکت هم به همراش داره یه نگاه بینداز ببین کارت رو راه می اندازه . البته تحت داسه.!!!!

----------


## cybercoder

سادست اگر فایل هاتو در Autoexec بذاری دیگه نیازی نیست که کاربر بیاد و اجرا کنه دیگه.

موفق باشی

----------


## IC_prog

> "گرافیک در فاکس پرو"
> foxgeraph 
> این کتاب اثر حسین جردکانیست . یک سری دیسکت هم به همراش داره یه نگاه بینداز ببین کارت رو راه می اندازه . البته تحت داسه.!!!!


چند سال قبل با این کتاب و توابع گرافیکش کارکردم ولی جوابگو ی کار من نیست .
در ضمن foxgraph نرم افزار دیگریست که جهت رسم نمودار است .که بر روی فاکس نصب میشود.  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## RESMAILY

باتوجه به تماس مکرر دوستان مبنی بررمز داشتن فایل زیپ مجددا فایل قبل را برای استفاده دوستان ارسال می نمایم   


موفق باشید

----------


## rahro

هر کس با پرینت لیزر تحت داس مشکل داره یک پیشنهاد جالب دارم براشون!
برنامه فارس پرو از محصولات شرکت اندیشه سیستمی این مشکل اونها رو حل میکنه 
دارای چند لایبرلیه که به خوبی این ضعف رو حل کرده 
متاسفانه من جایی رو برای آپلود ندارم که براتون آپلود کنم 
جا رو مشخص کنین ببینم میتونم تمامی توابع اون رو به همراه مثال غیر وذالک رو براتون بزارم یا خیر

----------


## rahro

من که واقعا متوجه نشدم این همه درخواست بخاطر چیه !! همه میگن بفرست بابا شما چی چیزی رو درخواست دارین ؟

----------


## IC_prog

> هر کس با پرینت لیزر تحت داس مشکل داره یک پیشنهاد جالب دارم براشون!
> برنامه فارس پرو از محصولات شرکت اندیشه سیستمی این مشکل اونها رو حل میکنه 
> دارای چند لایبرلیه که به خوبی این ضعف رو حل کرده 
> متاسفانه من جایی رو برای آپلود ندارم که براتون آپلود کنم 
> جا رو مشخص کنین ببینم میتونم تمامی توابع اون رو به همراه مثال غیر وذالک رو براتون بزارم یا خیر


جناب رهرو قبلا آقای کیا سایتی رو برای آپلود معرفی کرده بودن . تو اون نمیشه (منتظریم)

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

ببینید این به دردتون می خوره ؟

اینهم دستور اجرا

  run p1 <نام فایل متنی>  /menu


قبل از چاپ یک منو برای تنظیمات کامل به کاربر نشون میده تا خصوصیات چاپ رو تنظیم کنه

----------


## سعید حمیدیانفر

واقعا که ...
ظاهر 31 نفر از دوستان  این برنامه رو دانلود کردن 
اما یه با انصاف پیدا نشد 
لااقل یه نظر پیشنهادی حرفی سخنی  فحشی !!! چیزی بده .

رفقا اینجوری پیشرفت نمی کنیم ها !!!

----------


## IC_prog

> ببینید این به دردتون می خوره ؟
> 
> اینهم دستور اجرا
> 
>   run p1 <نام فایل متنی>  /menu
> 
> 
> قبل از چاپ یک منو برای تنظیمات کامل به کاربر نشون میده تا خصوصیات چاپ رو تنظیم کنه


با تشکر
اگر ممکنه در مورد سویچهاش هم توضیح بدید چون ضاهرا یک فایل کانفیگ هم باهاش هست
در ضمن آیا این فونتها قابل ویرایش هم هستند . اگر جواب مثبته با چه نرم افزاری

----------


## M007_NEGHAB

سلام 
من در یک شرکت خصوصی کار میکنم و برنامه ای داریم که برای گرفتن پرینت از برنامه باید به محیط Dos برویم  لطفا اگه ممکنه برنامه ای معرفی کنید که امکان پرینت از داخل XP با چاپگرهای سوزنی را داشته باشد .

----------


## kh_heidary

> در داس نصب چاپگر مانند ویندوز معنی نداره باید بدانی از چه فارسی سازی استفاده میکنی (ایران سیستم - سایه - پانیذ .......)  میتوانی از برنامه laserf استفاده نمایید درصورتی موجود ندارید اطلاع دهید تا برای شما ارسال نمایم


با سلام خدمت شما
من از فارسی ساز سایه استفاده می کنم 
لطفا جهت فارسی سازی پرینترهای لیزری سازگار با اچ پی (میتا) من را راهنمایی کنید. 
با تشکر

----------


## ali_amir

> من برنامه ای در اختیار دارم که به صورت مولتی فونت و با قابلیت تغییر جهت صفحه و حتی یک عبارت ! می تواند متون شما را در یک پرینتر لیزر مانند hp چاپ کند!
> اگه کسی بدردش می خوره بگه براش بذارم!!! :wink:


با سلام مشکل فارسی سازی آن چگونه است ؟منظورم فارسی های متفاوت است مانند سایه وغیرو  

با تشکر

----------


## امير مرادي

دوستان عزيز 
من بدنبال فونت هاي لازم براي فارسي سازي چاپگرهاي hp با نرم افزار فاكس پورو foxpro2.6 مي باشم فونت هاي من ايران سيستم هست ممنون ميشوم كمكم كنيد متشكر از همه شما mohali1386@yahoo.com

----------


## امير مرادي

از لطف شما بينهايت ممنونم

دوستان عزيز
خسته نباشيد 
سئوال دارم كه ايا با فاكس پرو 2.6  تحت داس ميتوان با چاپگرهايي كه با پورت usb  كار مي كنند 
مثل   hp1010  يا  hp1020     فارسي چاپ كرد 
يعني ايا صلا فاكس پرو  تحت داس  usb port   را ساپورت مي كند يا خير؟   ممنون خواهم شد اگر پاسخ دهيد

دوستان عزيز
خسته نباشيد 
سئوال دارم كه ايا با فاكس پرو 2.6 تحت داس ميتوان با چاپگرهايي كه با پورت usb كار مي كنند 
مثل hp1010 يا hp1020 فارسي چاپ كرد 
يعني ايا صلا فاكس پرو تحت داس usb port را ساپورت مي كند يا خير؟ ممنون خواهم شد اگر پاسخ دهيد
جواب به :    mohali1386@yahoo.com

من پورت مودم را با دستور fopen('Com3') اما دستورات خواندن و نوشتن در فایل کار نمیکنند

من پورت مودم را با دستور fopen('Com3') باز میکنم اما دستورات خواندن و نوشتن در فایل کار نمیکنند
یعنی چیزی از اون خونده نمیشه و چیزی هم در اون نوشته نمیشه اگه ممکنه یک توضیح کامل بدید

----------


## ابی بنی حسینی

ببین این فایل بدردت میخوره یا نه یک فایل اجراییه که با اجرای اون یک فلاپی بوت درست میکنه که usb را تو داس فعال میکنه! البته تو سایتش اینو گفته بود.

----------


## kia1349

فرستادم به ايميلتون

----------


## rezaee.reza

سلام
من هم یک برنامه ایران سیستمی تحت داس دارم که میخوام توی پرینتر لیزری پرینت بگیرم .
اگه کسی داره واسه من هم بفرسته
با هر کابلی مهم نیست فقط فارسی ساز ایران سیستم باشه...
rezaie_reza_g@yahoo.com
thank`s

----------


## kia1349

اينم برنامه اش.کمي جستجو ميکرديد حتما پيدا ميکرديد
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...8&d=1163474995

----------


## m_rabbani_b2000

با سلام من از سایه قفل شکسته با فونت های چاپگر سوزنی استفاده می کنم حالا می خواهم از فونت لیزری هم استفاده  کنم لطفا اگر کسی می تواند راهنمائی کند

----------


## sina_393585

لطفاً برای منم بزار
sina_393585@yahoo.com

----------


## zghasemi

با سلام , برنامه تحت داس دارم و میخواهم هم از طریق پورت ال پی تی و هم یو اس بی گزارشات آنرا توسط پرینتر لیزری 1320 چاپ بگیرم در محیط های ویندوز 98 و ایکس پی . خواهشمندم در صورت داشتن برنامه یا راهکاری برای این منظور حتما برای اینجانب ارسال نمائید . با تشکر از قبول زحمت جنابعالی

----------


## mostafa rajaei

سلام لطفا با من تماس بگیر برنامه را میخواهم                                09131659437

----------


## metallipknot

> من برنامه ای در اختیار دارم که به صورت مولتی فونت و با قابلیت تغییر جهت صفحه و حتی یک عبارت ! می تواند متون شما را در یک پرینتر لیزر مانند hp چاپ کند!
> اگه کسی بدردش می خوره بگه براش بذارم!!! :wink:


لطفا برنامه پرینتر لیزری در فاکس پرو داس را برایم ارسال کنید 
متشکرم

----------


## ابی بنی حسینی

با سلام خدمت دوستان! یک مشکل جدید برام پیش امده نمیدونم برای بقیه دوستان اتفاق افتاده یا نه؟
یه چاپگره sumsung رو میخوام با laserf فارسی کنم ولی هیچ جوری فارسی نمیشه ولی تو  وقتی چاپگر hp وصل میکنم فارسی میشه دلیلش چیه؟ ضمنا برنامه آموزش و پرورش خیلی راحت گزارشاتش رو با اون چاپ میکنه فقط برنامه فارسی سازش prtlsr هست. ممنون میشم راهکاری پیشنهاد بدین. ضمنا اگه کسی با برنامه prtlsr کار کرده طرز استفاده اونو بزاره بدرد همه میخوره.  با تشکر

----------


## heydari.21

لطفا برنامه پرینتر لیزری در فاکس پرو داس را برایم ارسال کنید 
متشکرم

----------

